# Granby Presidential Casitas



## JohnPaul (Oct 5, 2021)

Can anyone tell me much about the differences between the 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom Presidential casitas at Granby/Rocky Mountain Preserve?

Obviously there is one more bedroom in the 3 bedroom.  The 2 bedroom also notes it has no dining room table.

Are the non-bedroom spaces similar or considerably larger in the 3 bedroom?

Appreciate any help.


----------



## RNCollins (Oct 30, 2021)

Bump


----------



## Sandy VDH (Oct 30, 2021)

Discover WorldMark by Wyndham timeshare vacations.
					

Find more time to share with WorldMark by Wyndham. Discover 200+ resorts in sought-after destinations and begin planning your timeshare vacation today.




					www.worldmarktheclub.com
				




Points and descriptions are found here.


----------



## CO skier (Nov 2, 2021)

JohnPaul said:


> Can anyone tell me much about the differences between the 2 bedroom and 3 bedroom Presidential casitas at Granby/Rocky Mountain Preserve?


There is only one 2 BR Casita.  It has good views of the valley, however the traffic to and from the resort passes by just below the outside deck.  I have not been in it, but it does look noticeably smaller than the 3 BR Casitas.

There are twelve or thirteen 3 BR Casitas.  The view from five or six of them is of the 3 BR Casitas across the narrow road between them.  If you book a 3 BR Casita, definitely call a few days ahead and request one with a view, although it will depend on which units are turning over that day.

Most of the Casitas have parking for only two vehicles.  It is a short hike from the main parking lot for any additional cars.

I prefer a view, so for the same amount of points, I book the regular (not SN) 3 BR Presidential that is in the main building with a guaranteed view of the surrounding valley.  Hot tub on the deck just like the Casitas.  The master bedroom is upstairs.


----------



## JohnPaul (Nov 6, 2021)

I decided for a few more credits to go with the 3 bedroom.  Will report after our visit in May.


----------

